# BXA Toolholder rack brackets



## ChrisAttebery

Ever since I bought my latest lathe I've had the toolholders sitting in the chip pan. I'm tired of cleaning way oil and chips off of them so I decided to make a rack for them. I have a piece of 1010 rail for the rack, so I just needed to make some toolholder brackets. I drew these up in Fusion 360 and milled them on my CNC converted G0704 mill. I made 20 of them even though I only have 10 toolholders at the moment. It's always easier to make a few extra the first time than to have to redo the set ups later.


----------



## Bamban

Nicely done. Please consider selling me the extra ones.


----------



## Karl_T

You did it fancier than mine. I cut a whole bunch of plates to fit and then welded on a tall rack at 45 degrees. It
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 goes to the ceiling


----------



## Silverbullet

You may have an eBay seller there, I bet.


----------



## jdedmon91

I have my tools mounted 2 ways. One is on studs on the chip guard and on a shelf behind the lathe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGHansen

Have mine stored on the back splash also.  Mine are held with bent pieces of 1/8" aluminum sheared to width and bent to a right angle (resemble the OP's brackets).  These 'L' brackets are attached to a couple of horizontal lengths of Unistrut which in turn is supported by two vertical lengths of Unistrut.

Bruce


----------



## Cheeseking

I keep only 1 or 2 right at the lathe on an 80/20 rig that doubles as a wrench and chuck key holder and DRO mount. Used existing holes in the headstock with longer screws to attach. 








I keep the rest on pegboard at bench behind where I work on the lathe all out of range of flying chips and oil.
Some brackets I made out of 1/4” hdpe sheet, some from .060 aluminum bent in L shape similar to BH


----------



## ChrisAttebery

Sometimes things just get pushed back to the end of the list and get forgotten. Apparently my tool rack was one of those things.

I finally got back around to it this weekend. I machined the mounting brackets, cut a 30” section of 8020 1010 rail and got the tool rack installed on my backsplash.


----------



## Cheeseking

Nice work on the custom end brackets. 
What lathe do you have? That paint color and primer underneath look very familiar


----------



## fixit

jdedmon91 said:


> I have my tools mounted 2 ways. One is on studs on the chip guard and on a shelf behind the lathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that looks like a well used shop! I hate to see everything as if it just came out of the box on Xmas morning.


----------



## ChrisAttebery

Thank you. The lathe is a Yangzhou 13x40 gear head lathe. 



Cheeseking said:


> Nice work on the custom end brackets.
> What lathe do you have? That paint color and primer underneath look very familiar


----------



## Bob Korves

ChrisAttebery said:


> Sometimes things just get pushed back to the end of the list and get forgotten. Apparently my tool rack was one of those things.
> 
> I finally got back around to it this weekend. I machined the mounting brackets, cut a 30” section of 8020 1010 rail and got the tool rack installed on my backsplash.


I did essentially the same as what you did, Chris, but without the beautiful classy design.  I used Uni-strut channel mounted above the backsplash, and cut 1/8" thick 1 1/2" aluminum angle to fit the dovetails, cut slightly oversize and then filed a bit to fit.  It went quite quickly, I already had the Uni-strut, and the other parts were cheap and were made and assembled quickly.








						Magnetic tool holder
					

I am in the process of re-arranging and organizing my garage and considered getting a magnetic tool bar to hold all my CXA tool holders.  However that got me thinking that my CXA tool holders would then become magnetized and start attracting every little bit of ferrous metal that shows up near...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



Go to post #8.


----------

